# GREAT deal on Mr. Buddy heaters !



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi all, I was just posting a link to Northern Tool on another thread. I made the post and clicked the link to check if it worked. When the page opened, I noticed a banner "50% off Heaters".
I clicked on it and found Mr. Buddy heaters for $44.99 !

Here's the link :

Mr. Buddy heater $44.99 

Get 'em while they're HOT.


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

Man, what a deal.........I immediately ordered one. I have been looking for one on sale for the last couple of weeks. Thanks!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just ordered one, $53.90 total with shipping. 
Nice heater for the money !


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

wow excellent deal!!!


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

They will get bombed with orders I bet........


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Maybe I should ask them for a commission.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

got mine at tsc for 55 the other night


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

I think you should get a commission. When I called I was on hold for twenty minutes at 10:30pm. Hung up and went on line no problem.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks! Just ordered one!


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I just picked mine up at TSC also. I guess I should have held out a few more days.

Captain Jay


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I got mine at TSC yesterday for $59 + tax in Clio. I thought I got a good deal. O'well day late $15 short. I'll happy anyways.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, those things are really cool. I just got mine a couple weeks ago and the few times I've been out since then, the thing has made a lot of difference. One thing I'm noticing though is that when the propane gets low, the thing tends to shutoff a lot and you gotta keep turning it on again and again to get the most out of your little 1# tank. Still very cool though...


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

SWEET! Thanks, I have searched and searched for one and no luck finding a deal. Locally they go fo $99 and all the catalogs were between 69 & 89 plus s&h.
You did a great service and should be commissioned!
I was a moment away from purchasing a ZODI-HOT VENT ll at much more.
The ZODI appears to be interesting, No monoxide since unit stays out side shanty but they also need a 12 volt battery to run the forced hot air fan.
I was hoping to hear some feed back on these units but no info so far. My main concern was WIND OUTS due to exterior exposure.
I think the new Mr. H. Buddy will be the ticket and the feedback here has been almost 100% positive with a few exceptions.


----------



## itchyscratchpad (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the tip. Been looking for one and haven't had time to drive to TSC or any of the other bargains I've seen here. Great forum. Can you find me a women that hot and cheap?


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks jpollman, got one yesterday online, took about 5 minutes, I have a birthday on monday, and last week the warden asked me what I'd like, and I told her one of those heaters would be nice, better tell her I got one, or I'll end up with two. Thanks again.


----------



## cdm911 (Sep 30, 2003)

Mine's OTW!! Too good of a deal to pass up!! Thanks John for the tip!!

Chuck


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up,I ordered mine today...Tom


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

John, thanks for the tip. Checked today and they are on their way should arrive Monday or Tuesday. Tim


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You're more than welcome guys ! Glad to help whenever possible. I got an email that mine has shipped also. I just couldn't pass up a deal like that !


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

The TSC in Imlay City has around thirty of them in stock for 59.19 if you can't get them online.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Just got my "Buddy" today ! Too cool. Northern came through in fine fashion. Ordered it Wed. and it showed up on Tues. I'm happy with that.


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Order mine on Thursday and according to the tracking number it should arrive at my house tommorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Tony,

that tracking system UPS uses is sweeeeet ! I couldn't believe it, I've been checking it and you can see when your package arrives and departs each depot from its origin to the final destination. I checked it first thing this morning and it said "Out for delivery". The driver dropped it off here ad about 1:55. About 20 minutes later, I just logged on to the tracking system to see how up to date it was and it said "Delivered" ! Too cool.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks for the tips guys. I bought a second for my shanty. It's big so, sometimes two would be nice.

Zob


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

SWEET, Thank you JPOLLMAN and Northerntools.
I ordered as soon as I saw your post and it arrived today.
I got the 5' hose and all and this is way hotter then my Black Cat even on low.
Wife wants to know if the shanty will be warm enough for me to just move in there. Boy was she upset when I told her, As soon as the hide-A-bed I ordered arrives!
Creature comforts are a good thing when we are out there in the bitter cold just trying to put food on the table for the family


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Jpollman,

It is awesome, I like the fact that you can see how long (usually a couple hours at the most) a package sits at a processing center. Its amazing the turn around that they have, usually its in and out with in an hours. They definitly do run the tightest ship in the shipping business.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Ordered mine b4 reading all the responses. I already have a "buddy" heater, the one you can cook on. It gets too hot! Oh well, you can't have too much equipment right!?


----------



## riffminer (Jan 20, 2003)

Mine came yesterday. Now I have to make an adapter so I can run it off a 20lb tank if I need to. I also have to make or buy the 1lb refill wedget.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

RiffM, You could have bought the adaptor already made up from Northern for $15.95 and no extra shipping!
Heater is sweet, Wife hid the catalog that arrived with it Lots of neat gadgets and stuff any sportsman can't live with out! They just will never understand our Hunter/Gatherer ways!


----------



## riffminer (Jan 20, 2003)

gamalot, I install an adapter that uses a quick disconnect hose, hooked to a bank of gas outlets, connected to a 20lb cyclinder. I supply propane to a cooker and 2 lanterns. Its the 1lb refill coupler that I should have ordered. My wife doesn't know about it yet, atleast until the charge card bill arrives she doesn't .


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by riffminer _
> * My wife doesn't know about it yet, atleast until the charge card bill arrives she doesn't . *


I thought that I was the only one that operated that way


----------



## riffminer (Jan 20, 2003)

jpollman----With all the stuff I buy it will have to be my chrismas present for 2010. I really miss not haveing anything under the tree .


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

We don't do Christmas! With me around, Every day is Christmas!
She gave up long ago on this deal!


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

My heaters came knocking at my door today. Seven days after the order was placed. Thank you John for the post. UPS is great. Tim


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I got mine at the door today!!!!!!


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

jpollman:
Thanks for the heads up on the heaters. I just checked the link and there still being advertised. I'm going to order one right away.
Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

I received mine yesterday, and I noticed in the catalog that they sent along, showed the heaters at 89.99...Tom


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

How long has it taken to receive your heaters? I ordered mine on 2-05, and haven't seen it yet. Tracking it through their web site says that shipping is pending. Meaning it's still in the warehouse. Has your orders taken this long?


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

AL D

I order mine last Thursday and received it on Weds. if shipping is still pending I'd give them a call cause it hasn't left the warehouse yet. Once it shipped it took about 3 days to get here and they gave me a UPS tracking number so I knew when it got there.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks Tony
I called, and was told that my credit card info was questionable (exp date) and that's the reason for not sending. There are heaters still available as of today 2-13-04. They also told me that I was e-mailed, but I don't remember receiving anything. Thanks again.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

My old heater broke today out on LSC. I went back to this post to find that link for Northern Tool. Damn sale is over, you snooze you lose.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Huhhh ? !

That's weird. I just got an email from Northern yesterday. It was dated 2/13/04 at 5:14 p.m. It was promoting all of the great deals they have going on. At that point, the heaters were still on 50% off clearance. I wonder why the heck they'd put heaters on clearance in early February and then jack them back up to full price in the middle of February !  Doesn't make any sense to me. I just called them and she checked. They're still showing as having them in stock but the price is listed at $89.99.

You'd think if they were clearing them out at half off, they'd be that price until they were gone. Maybe it would be worth a phone call

Northern Tool
1-800-221-0516
Item #173634

Good luck !!!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I received one today from the warden for my valentines gift. Price at Gander Mountain was $79. After using my brothers for a little bit, I had to have one. He really has not had the problem with the pilot going out, as some people have. For instance, last week, we were out on the river, wind blowing pretty good. Took it from his shanty to mine 30' or so apart, wind hitting the pilot direct, never went out, wanted to, but didn't. I usually just use my coleman lantern to heat my shanty. But now, no reason to run a lantern all day. Can't wait to test it out tomorow morning.

Later


----------

